# OSX 10.11 El Capitan



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

For those of you who are taking the dive into El Capitan today once it's released, here's a good link to check out:

OS X 10.11 El Capitan: The Ars Technica Review | Ars Technica


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

See also: OS X El Capitan review: Everyone's an expert | The Verge

EDIT: not showing up in App store yet (approx 0800 Eastern time)


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

rgray said:


> See also: OS X El Capitan review: Everyone's an expert | The Verge
> 
> EDIT: not showing up in App store yet (approx 0800 Eastern time)


I think it is usually around 10 pm PT when updates are released, I could be wrong on that though.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Supposed to be released by 8:00 a.m. EST. Nothing yet.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

OS X El Capitan Reviews: 'Solid as a Rock' and a Worthy Update Thanks to Performance Improvements - Mac Rumors


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

Just passing along information. We've been told by MoneyWorks that the installer for the Golden Master release had a serious bug that would potentially wipe the data of a MoneyWorks server and of a FileMaker Server. They reported it to Apple. They are waiting to see whether the official release has fixed it.

I realize that few of you are running either of those but I wanted to pass the warning along.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Maybe that's why the installer is not available yet.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

I've been running it since the early beta and its performance improvements are quite a jump from Yosemite. It feels like an optimized version of 10.10.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Still no mention of El Capitan on either Apple site or App Store.........


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Mac OS X El Capitan: 6 new features - Technology & Science - CBC News


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

El Capitan is showing up in the App store now for me. Going to wait a bit before installing this one. Have enough glitches with Mavericks, not interested in potentially adding to them.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Nothing in the App store here yet.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

wonderings said:


> El Capitan is showing up in the App store now for me. Going to wait a bit before installing this one. Have enough glitches with Mavericks, not interested in potentially adding to them.


Here now in the App Store!!! Downloading!!!


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Can someone jog my memory as to where or what folder the App Store downloads the update to?


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Always good to have a USB installer:-
How to make your own bootable OS X 10.11 El Capitan USB install drive | Ars Technica


> sudo /Applications/Install\ OS\ X\ El\ Capitan.app/Contents/Resources/createinstallmedia --volume /Volumes/Untitled --applicationpath /Applications/Install\ OS\ X\ El\ Capitan.app --nointeraction


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

csonni said:


> Can someone jog my memory as to where or what folder the App Store downloads the update to?


Applications


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Wow, you're fast. I just found that and was actually going to paste the same link.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Finally showed up here just now.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

It seems odd that Apple has been shoving down it's Download & Install Yosemite for about a year now in my Software Update.app on my iMac running Mavericks, yet no sign of OS X El Capitan 10.11 being available unless I go and check in the App Store.app where it's hiding in its little corner. A bit strange… or it's just not showing in Software Update.app yet for some reason.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

For those who plan to make a USB installer for El Capitan, the old Terminal method (below) still works, and DiskMaker X has been updated to version 5, El Capitan-ready!

*Terminal method* (via Ars Technica)

If you don't want to use Diskmaker X, Apple has actually included a terminal command that can create an install disk for you. Assuming that you have the OS X El Capitan installer in your Applications folder and you have a Mac OS X Extended (Journaled)-formatted USB drive named "Untitled" mounted on the system, you can create an El Capitan install drive by typing the following command into the Terminal.


```
sudo /Applications/Install\ OS\ X\ El\ Capitan.app/Contents/Resources/createinstallmedia --volume /Volumes/Untitled --applicationpath /Applications/Install\ OS\ X\ El\ Capitan.app --nointeraction
```
The command will erase the disk and copy the install files over. Give it some time, and your volume will soon be loaded up with not just the OS X installer but also an external recovery partition that may come in handy if your hard drive dies and you're away from an Internet connection.​


----------



## MacUnited (Nov 1, 2009)

For some reason, El Capitan, deleted my outgoing mail server information for iCloud IMAP.. and just won't send any emails.

Super pissed!!!!!


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

My Time was set to Newfoundland time which I've never had. Had to reset to Halifax. That's the only blip so far.


----------



## HenriHelvetica (Oct 4, 2011)

Installed on a partition and now playing around. S9 is certainly feeling faster, and I'm on an old *'08 Core 2 Duo*. I forget many of the new features/additions so I'll have to go through some blogs etc.. But it was pretty painless.


----------



## HenriHelvetica (Oct 4, 2011)

I have a 10.9 bootable, and will make a 10.10 and one of 10.11 too. Good to have around on a USB disk tucked away. We have a unit @ work that's a 10.8 and feel like doing the same with that one - again just to have tucked away. the coast is essentially and USB key and some time.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

I don't see anything different. No speed increase, it looks the same.... *yawn*.

EDIT: well what do you know.... after i dunno how many years my trackpad gestures actually work PROPERLY! especially the swipe back/forward pages. that was by far one of the worst things to use.. been dodgy on a number of laptops over the years.. suddenly it's actually working as it should have from the beginning.

ok, thanks apple. :clap:


----------



## HenriHelvetica (Oct 4, 2011)

kloan said:


> I don't see anything different. No speed increase, it looks the same.... *yawn*.


I know I was excited about some of the developer features as that web inspector was way long in the tooth, and was due for an update.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

kloan said:


> I don't see anything different. No speed increase, it looks the same.... *yawn*.


Once my updated system ran for a bit, I find quite the opposite. My MBP has some new life breathed into it. I'm happy.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Very strange. Yesterday I went to the App Store and clicked on the El Capitan download button. It did not download. Today when I check the updates page it briefly flashes 'installig updates' and then reverts to no updates available. When I switch to the 'purchased' page it shows El Capitan as 'waiting'. See screen shots below. Anyone have any idea how I can restart the process? Nothing I have tried seems to work.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

If I remember correctly, you need to delete it from "purchase" and re-download after.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

First time I've been told that my iCloud session (in iTunes) now ends periodically and I need to sign back in. Must be a new security measure in El Capitan?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

OK, so I clicked on check for unfinished downloads and it started to download again, but just look at how long the download will take! One day and two hours? Really? It has now changed to one day and 8 hours. And again to one day and 15 hours.

For the record, my connection is 15 mbps down and is working fine on all other apps as normal.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

SINC said:


> OK, so I clicked on check for unfinished downloads and it started to download again, but just look at how long the download will take! One day and two hours? Really? It has now changed to one day and 8 hours. And again to one day and 15 hours.
> 
> For the record, my connection is 15 mbps down and is working fine on all other apps as normal.


Don, I have a 10mbs connection here in Mexico. My download ran about 2.5 hours.

And as I'm sure you know, those estimates for download (or copying) are very rarely close to accurate 

I have El Capitan downloaded, and step #1 was to make a USB installer. Once I finish off a couple of current projects, I'll go ahead with the installation. Rule #1 of OS updates: Never, ever do it in the middle of something important


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

SINC said:


> OK, so I clicked on check for unfinished downloads and it started to download again, but just look at how long the download will take! One day and two hours? Really? It has now changed to one day and 8 hours. And again to one day and 15 hours.
> 
> For the record, my connection is 15 mbps down and is working fine on all other apps as normal.


The servers are overloaded. It will improve. Otherwise, just download it tomorrow or the next day.


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

i downloaded it at my Rack/colo as my pipe is 1000x1000 - still took 2.5 hours - apple servers are slammed.

Now I am downloading the installer at my home office from my server.. 6GBs taking 25 mins.. 
I will create an USB installer test it on my wife's air first.


----------



## Bobby Clobber (Aug 26, 2008)

It took about 6 hours to download last evening. Seems to be working fine.


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

using disk maker v 5 - wow, its been 25 mins and still says please wait.


----------



## sashmo (Oct 19, 2002)

MacUnited said:


> For some reason, El Capitan, deleted my outgoing mail server information for iCloud IMAP.. and just won't send any emails.
> 
> Super pissed!!!!!


Yeah, I had to re-enter a password for a Google account and then Google rejected the password request as it didn't think the Mail app was secure!


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

sashmo said:


> Yeah, I had to re-enter a password for a Google account and then Google rejected the password request as it didn't think the Mail app was secure!


App-specific password if you have two-step enabled for your Gmail account.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

kloan said:


> I don't see anything different. No speed increase, it looks the same.... *yawn*.
> 
> EDIT: well what do you know.... after i dunno how many years my trackpad gestures actually work PROPERLY! especially the swipe back/forward pages. that was by far one of the worst things to use.. been dodgy on a number of laptops over the years.. suddenly it's actually working as it should have from the beginning.
> 
> ok, thanks apple. :clap:




WHAT…??? You didn't notice the "new and improved", and "faster, brighter and more colorful" Spinning Beach Ball of Death??? 

Such advancements and improvements and more that I was expecting, but I'll wait a while before downloading and I don't think I'll miss it in the interim. 
Apple Flattens Spinning Beach Ball of Death in OS X 10.11 El Capitan | 9to5Mac


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

Downloaded in 30 mins for me yesterday, gotta love my 100mb connection. Have not done a lot with it, I installed it on my rMBP and will be running tests on it with software I use for work to see if there are any issues.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

macintosh doctor said:


> using disk maker v 5 - wow, its been 25 mins and still says please wait.


We tried using DiskMaker 5 but the damn thing just kept giving an "Apple Event Timed Out" error - wouldn't even begin the process of erasing and creating the USB installer.

We popped over to Terminal, pasted the text I quoted above, and everything went super-smoothly.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Hey, things are looking up, I am down to 17 hours now.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

pm-r said:


> WHAT…??? You didn't notice the "new and improved", and "faster, brighter and more colorful" Spinning Beach Ball of Death???
> 
> Such advancements and improvements and more that I was expecting, but I'll wait a while before downloading and I don't think I'll miss it in the interim.
> Apple Flattens Spinning Beach Ball of Death in OS X 10.11 El Capitan | 9to5Mac


lol i did in fact notice that when safari choked on a piece of internet lint.....


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

monokitty said:


> The servers are overloaded. It will improve. Otherwise, just download it tomorrow or the next day.


Yeah, they sure are, only 11 hrs 55 min left now. Also, Telus unlocked my iPhone today ($35), so I had to download the restore from Apple (1.8 GB) to accomplish it. That download took 10 hours, but it is done now and my son can use the iPhone 6 on Rogers when I pick up my new 6S from Telus. Sigh.


----------



## markw (Feb 27, 2008)

My download was around 26 minutes, but I did it later in the evening EST. Everything seem to be working fine until tonight when I tried to play a DVD and discovered that the picture pauses when the mouse is moved, but the sound continues going! Not good, this iMac is my entertainment centre! Hopefully I can get it working, otherwise I'm going to clone back to Yosemite tonight!


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

CubaMark said:


> We tried using DiskMaker 5 but the damn thing just kept giving an "Apple Event Timed Out" error - wouldn't even begin the process of erasing and creating the USB installer.
> 
> We popped over to Terminal, pasted the text I quoted above, and everything went super-smoothly.


Interesting. A few weeks ago I wanted to make an updated Yosemite installer after 10.10.4. I tried using DiskMaker several times and eventually gave up on it. Terminal worked first time (as usual)!! 

Edit: Just made my El Capitan installer - completed using the Terminal command in my post above. Took about 20 minutes on a Late 2009 MB w/8gig.

EDIT2: Considering whether to do a nuke and pave.....


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Mail seems to choke every once in a while. Never had that issue before El Capitan.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Just used the Terminal to make a bootable flash drive with El Capitan. I used this:
sudo /Applications/Install\ OS\ X\ El\ Capitan.app/Contents/Resources/createinstallmedia --volume /Volumes/Untitled --applicationpath /Applications/Install\ OS\ X\ El\ Capitan.app --nointeraction

When going to Startup Disk Preferences, the flash drive doesn't show at all. When opening the flash drive, I see the Install OS El Capitan exactly as I see the Install in my Applications folder. Same exact size, too. I did see the "making bootable" in the Terminal as it was finishing up. It's the minimum required 8GB flash drive.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Was the flash drive first formatted as Mac OS Extended (journaled) with GUID ID on the partition? I'm not sure if the Terminal command to create the installer does this - I always prep the USB key beforehand.

Also - and it shouldn't really make a difference - I don't bother using System Preferences --> Startup Disk to select the installer, I just reboot and hit OPTION after the bootup chime to gain access to the USB stick.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

I did format it in that way before starting up Terminal. Just tried restarting with Option down and sure enough, the flash drive was there for booting. Still not so with Startup Disk Prefs, though.


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

Oddly enough, I had no problems either moving from the beta on my MBPro to the release version or moving from Yosemite to El Cap on my iMac. The download was lightning quick because of my 100 Mbps connection.

I should tell you however, that my iMac update was not a clean install - I just got lazy and updated straight from Yosemite.

So far everything seems to be working as well as before.

Cheers


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Been downloading now for over 36 hours and still says 9 hrs, 58 min to go. 4.26 of 6.08 GB done. Ridiculous.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

SINC said:


> Been downloading now for over 36 hours and still says 9 hrs, 58 min to go. 4.26 of 6.08 GB done. Ridiculous.



That's crazy for your "normal" connection.

I'd stop/pause it, wait a few minutes and then hit the Resume button and hopefully it might get a better faster route and server.


----------



## HenriHelvetica (Oct 4, 2011)

wow.. here i was complaining day of release of my approx 90 min download... 

But maybe I caught most ppl napping, looking for feedback before going in. 

H!


----------



## HenriHelvetica (Oct 4, 2011)

quick q?

How far back do you keep installers?? I have a 10.9, and i'm considering making a 10.10 and maybe a 10.11 - just to h ave around in case of drama. 

H!




CubaMark said:


> Was the flash drive first formatted as Mac OS Extended (journaled) with GUID ID on the partition? I'm not sure if the Terminal command to create the installer does this - I always prep the USB key beforehand.
> 
> Also - and it shouldn't really make a difference - I don't bother using System Preferences --> Startup Disk to select the installer, I just reboot and hit OPTION after the bootup chime to gain access to the USB stick.


----------



## hexdiy (Dec 18, 2011)

SINC said:


> Been downloading now for over 36 hours and still says 9 hrs, 58 min to go. 4.26 of 6.08 GB done. Ridiculous.


Ridiculous indeed! Looks like your internet connection is intermittent or something, so it has to reconnect all the time.
Maybe try pausing the download and switching to Google DNS (8.8.8.8 primary, 8.8.4.4 secondary) in System Preferences> Network> Advanced tab> DNS
Then resume download.
Good luck!


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

HenriHelvetica said:


> quick q?
> 
> How far back do you keep installers?? I have a 10.9, and i'm considering making a 10.10 and maybe a 10.11 - just to h ave around in case of drama.
> 
> H!


I have installers that go back to 10.0 LOL


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

hexdiy said:


> Ridiculous indeed! Looks like your internet connection is intermittent or something, so it has to reconnect all the time.
> Maybe try pausing the download and switching to Google DNS (8.8.8.8 primary, 8.8.4.4 secondary) in System Preferences> Network> Advanced tab> DNS
> Then resume download.
> Good luck!


I use level 3 DNS they are faster than google


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

macintosh doctor said:


> I use level 3 DNS they are faster than google


Tell us more.


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

gwillikers said:


> Tell us more.


Free and Public DNS Server List (October 2015)


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

macintosh doctor said:


> I have installers that go back to 10.0 LOL



LOL!!!

I must admit that's pretty funny considering I'm still just using 10.9.5…


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

pm-r said:


> LOL!!!
> 
> I must admit that's pretty funny considering I'm still just using 10.9.5…


i need to lighten my back pack- its killing me LOL


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

macintosh doctor said:


> Free and Public DNS Server List (October 2015)


Thanks. I just switched to level 3.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

gwillikers said:


> Thanks. I just switched to level 3.


As an alternative, you might want to check out *namebench* and use its suggestions:
https://code.google.com/p/namebench/


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

pm-r said:


> As an alternative, you might want to check out *namebench* and use its suggestions:
> https://code.google.com/p/namebench/


Thanks, cool app. I'm back to using my ISP's DNS settings as a result. 161% faster than Level 3.


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

tilt said:


> Oddly enough, I had no problems either moving from the beta on my MBPro to the release version or moving from Yosemite to El Cap on my iMac. The download was lightning quick because of my 100 Mbps connection.
> 
> I should tell you however, that my iMac update was not a clean install - I just got lazy and updated straight from Yosemite.
> 
> ...


Oops, I spoke too soon 

Mail app did something stupid; I could receive mail but not send any mail. I have a GMX account and a Gmail account, and neither of them worked.

I found myself with two Gmail entries in my "Internet Accounts" preference settings, deleted one. My SMTP servers list has multiple entries for Gmail and GMX and all of them say they're offline, Connection Doctor said all the SMTP servers were "unable to login", etc.

I finally deleted the Gmail and GMX accounts and recreated them, and then I was able to send and receive email. However, this resulted in something else - all my old emails got deleted from my iMac. So, now I have lost my entire email history.

Yes I did a complete SuperDuper backup before updating, but that means I have to import all those emails into Mail app, and they will all be in a separate section called "Imported" and not under the original Inboxes and Sent folders.

*sigh* Well, nothing left to do but to go ahead with the import now.

Just thought I'd keep you folks updated, after my very positive post yesterday.

Cheers


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

hexdiy said:


> Ridiculous indeed! Looks like your internet connection is intermittent or something, so it has to reconnect all the time.
> Maybe try pausing the download and switching to Google DNS (8.8.8.8 primary, 8.8.4.4 secondary) in System Preferences> Network> Advanced tab> DNS
> Then resume download.
> Good luck!


Just tried this and it seems to be working, now showing 19 minutes to completion. Thanks!


----------



## Fox (Oct 4, 2002)

If you are using Microsoft Outlook 2011 for email, you might want to hold off on upgrading to El Capitan. The two don't get along and you get a spinning beachball when you launch it and connect to an exchange server. There are some suggested fixes; none worked for me. I'm hoping that Microsoft gets on this real soon; this is totally unacceptable.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

SINC said:


> Just tried this and it seems to be working, now showing 19 minutes to completion. Thanks!


Done and USB installer being made via Terminal.


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

pm-r said:


> As an alternative, you might want to check out *namebench* and use its suggestions:
> https://code.google.com/p/namebench/


the download shows last update as 2010 - let me know if you are using with 10.10 or .11?
also i am pretty happy with ultra dns or level 3


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

Fox said:


> If you are using Microsoft Outlook 2011 for email, you might want to hold off on upgrading to El Capitan. The two don't get along and you get a spinning beachball when you launch it and connect to an exchange server. There are some suggested fixes; none worked for me. I'm hoping that Microsoft gets on this real soon; this is totally unacceptable.


I have installed office 365 for a few clients and I must I am impress with the re write of outlook - its impressive - almost tempted to switch myself over.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

macintosh doctor said:


> the download shows last update as 2010 - let me know if you are using with 10.10 or .11?
> also i am pretty happy with ultra dns or level 3



I've just used it with up to and including Mavericks 10.9.x. Never bothered with Yosemite but may try 10.11 sometime later…


----------



## Bobby Clobber (Aug 26, 2008)

Second update completed. IMac. The only problem was I lost the connectivity for my Logitech mouse and had to download a new driver. So far so good.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

tilt said:


> Oops, I spoke too soon
> 
> Mail app did something stupid; I could receive mail but not send any mail. I have a GMX account and a Gmail account, and neither of them worked.
> 
> ...



Why not just go back or clone back your working OS X????

It doesn't make sense to me to have a new improperly working OS X and all your old email messed up. That's just crazy.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

Bobby Clobber said:


> Second update completed. IMac. The only problem was I lost the connectivity for my Logitech mouse and had to download a new driver. So far so good.




Hmmm…??? It seems the same problem hit a few other users:
How to Fix Logitech Mouse Problems in OS X El Capitan

Interestingly enough I got a new M705 replacement on sale from Staples recently for my M705 and its goofy multi clicking micro switch, but it wouldn't work until I also replaced the USB receiver. Something I've never had to do before if re-paired, and I'm running Mavericks 10.9.5.


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

pm-r said:


> Why not just go back or clone back your working OS X????
> 
> It doesn't make sense to me to have a new improperly working OS X and all your old email messed up. That's just crazy.


Thanks pm-r 

Meh, I think I shall stick to El Cap and carry on. After all, there's absolutely nothing mission-critical on my machine. I have all my old emails imported now, and I honestly no longer care about the folders organisation - I just use the search functionality to get to whichever old email I need.

Thanks again and cheers


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

any one else notice - after the installation of 10.11
My SSD went from 106GBs free to 112GB and my wife's laptop went up 2 GBs..
Please note installer was never downloaded on these computers - i did the install via USB key.. so its not the install removed..

I guess apple must have recompiled the OS..


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

tilt said:


> Thanks pm-r
> 
> Meh, I think I shall stick to El Cap and carry on. After all, there's absolutely nothing mission-critical on my machine. I have all my old emails imported now, and I honestly no longer care about the folders organisation - I just use the search functionality to get to whichever old email I need.
> 
> Thanks again and cheers



OK, and just Carry On I guess!!! 

But I find it odd that Apple *STILL* hasn't created a proper email import for their own application that works *properly*. That's just absurd and incompetent. 

And I sure hope they've improved Mail's search capabilities and it's too bad they didn't learn or copy such things from Eudora years ago!!!


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

I just came across this - thought it might help some of us who have been facing slow downloads:

TELUS Internet Causing Slow Downloads for Apple Users  | iPhone in Canada Blog - Canada's #1 iPhone Resource

Cheers


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Thanks for that tilt, good to have the additional info as this is exactly what I experienced and I am indeed on Telus. If you go back in this thread, you will see this tip is what finaly allowed me to complete the download.


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

i mentioned earlier in the thread and posted free DNS servers.
I use level3 or DNS advantage DNS they are fast.


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

SINC said:


> Thanks for that tilt, good to have the additional info as this is exactly what I experienced and I am indeed on Telus. If you go back in this thread, you will see this tip is what finaly allowed me to complete the download.


My apologies Don, for not reading the earlier posts thoroughly . Good to know that you managed to complete the download.

Cheers


----------

